
Ask HN: Dealing with Lazy Coworkers - frontend_TX
My officemate&#x2F;teammate is lazy.  He spends most of the day browsing youtube&#x2F;reddit, making personal calls, and socializing.  Management can&#x27;t tell the difference between large and small tasks, so he easily gets by with doing a few small bug fixes a week.  My team lead is very hands off, unorganized, and engages in a fair amount of non-work related activities himself (shopping, phone calls, etc), so even though he knows about my officemate, he doesn’t really care.<p>My question: what should I do, if anything?  I’m contemplating making detailed notes regarding my officemate in my end of the year status&#x2F;performance report, but I’m not sure that would be productive. I could talk directly to my team lead, who, despite his ambivalence about the job, seems mature enough to engage with.  I could also go up the chain to the next boss (our VP), but he’s not a developer and might not understand.  I could also not do anything, and see what happens.<p>At this point I’m not even sure what I want.  If you haven&#x27;t already guessed, the work culture is relaxed to the point of absurdity.  I’d hate to turn it into some sort of police state, but I feel that my coworkers are really taking advantage of it.<p>Part of me thinks that this is an amazing opportunity to work on side projects (at work), but that just doesn’t feel right to me.  I also feel like I could be doing a much better job as team lead, but I’m not sure how to go about even hinting at that.<p>Background: medium sized company with small number of developers (~10).  I have been at the company for less than a year, but have several years of experience.
======
rrauenza
You might consider posting this to workplace.stackexchange.com - they have a
good track record for these kinds of questions. If you do, please post the
link so I could follow along.

